# 5 Years Undercover



## Centermass (Jan 21, 2015)

In the 5½ years since his last haircut, Sean Salazar got married.

He became a father — twice.

Also during that time, Salazar — his mid ’70s-era, Gregg Allman-style blond mane flowing — helped put drug dealers and other bad guys in jail working undercover for the Garden Grove PD.

So convincingly did Salazar look the part of a drug-addled lowlife that even cops from other agencies had trouble believing he was a police officer.

“You’re the best undercover cop I’ve ever seen,” an Orange County Sheriff’s Deputy told Salazar recently.

The deputy initially had pulled Salazar out of the security line at the Central Justice Center in Santa Ana because he looked suspicious.

And over the last 5 ½ years, when Salazar and his wife, Rachel, would go out together — say, on a dinner date — they regularly would overhear people whispering why she was with such a dubiously groomed guy.

“It became a running joke with us,” Salazar said with a laugh.

It also became awkward when the Salazars’ teen daughter wanted to have a friend sleep over.

“The parents were OK with it after we explained to them what his job was,” Rachel said.

On Wednesday, Jan. 15, Salazar walked into Lux Aveda Salon/Spa in Fullerton to get a haircut — routine for most folks, but for Salazar, 38, a major life event.

His new assignment as a clean-cut, uniformed patrol officer was starting in three days.

“I feel like I’m going to a funeral,” the affable corporal said when he walked into the salon.

Salazar’s wife, 32, and three children — Madison, 14, Cash, 4, and Makayla, 1½, — were there for moral support. The young ones also were there so they wouldn’t freak out seeing their dad surprise them by showing up at home freshly shorn.

Also with Salazar were four other undercover cops and the team’s sergeant to witness what one called the “rebirth” of Salazar.

“Do you need a chainsaw?” one of the undercover cops asked Crystal Desmond, the stylist tasked with lopping off Salazar’s terrifically long tresses — which had become the stuff of legend around the Garden Grove PD.

Link


----------



## Centermass (Jan 21, 2015)

Corporal Sean Salazar, today, back on Patrol.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 21, 2015)

Maybe the LEO's on board can chime in, but going from the life of being undercover for 5 years, to the structure of patrol (and uniformed at that), has to be a major culture shock.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish I could 4x Like this.


----------



## pardus (Jan 21, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Maybe the LEO's on board can chime in, but going from the life of being undercover for 5 years, to the structure of patrol (and uniformed at that), has to be a major culture shock.



Exactly what I was thinking while reading that.


----------



## CDG (Jan 21, 2015)

5 years undercover had to have put him in quite a few sketchy situations.  Thank you for your service, Corporal.


----------



## AK Trooper (Jan 21, 2015)

Way to "look the part" corporal! Great read. Thanks for sharing


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 21, 2015)

I can only imagine what that had to be like.  Congrats on completing such a long assignment safely, CPL Salazar.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 23, 2015)

@Wench : What's up with the hate?


----------



## Wench (Jan 23, 2015)

Centermass said:


> @Wench : What's up with the hate?


Uuhhhh....what?


----------



## pardus (Jan 23, 2015)

Wench said:


> Uuhhhh....what?



You "Hated" post #2 in this thread.


----------



## Wench (Jan 23, 2015)

Oooohhh that was in error, fixed now .


pardus said:


> You "Hated" post #2 in this thread.


----------



## 18C4V (Jan 23, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Maybe the LEO's on board can chime in, but going from the life of being undercover for 5 years, to the structure of patrol (and uniformed at that), has to be a major culture shock.


 
Big culture shock, for us, he'll have to do re-entry to patrol and probably a supervisor refresher since he's a supervisor.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 28, 2015)

Definitely a change in the way he will work.  With a good refresher, it will be a smooth transition.   Unless he has to learn how to use computer aided dispatch and report programs all over.  Then depends on 
just how much second hand smoke he inhaled....


----------



## Denver Clown Shoes (Oct 15, 2015)

I hope he didn't have any neurological rewiring occur during those 5 years.  As a coping mechanism, he might have developed a more readily available supply of dopamine or norepinephrine doing everyday tasks, and perhaps even suffered some rewiring of the hippocampus and frontal cortex.  I salute this man, but he should probably be cleared psychologically over a 5-8 month period

And that includes CT scans, subconscious relational exercises and interpersonal relations with both criminals and detectives


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 15, 2015)

what in the flying fuck.......


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 15, 2015)

Jay prospectCCT said:


> I hope he didn't have any neurological rewiring occur during those 5 years.  As a coping mechanism, he might have developed a more readily available supply of dopamine or norepinephrine doing everyday tasks, and perhaps even suffered some rewiring of the hippocampus and frontal cortex.  I salute this man, but he should probably be cleared psychologically over a 5-8 month period
> 
> And that includes CT scans, subconscious relational exercises and interpersonal relations with both criminals and detectives


You should consider not posting for a while. Just saying.

To the OP, that's some hairy shit right there. AHTHANKYOU


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 15, 2015)

Jay prospectCCT said:


> I hope he didn't have any neurological rewiring occur during those 5 years.  As a coping mechanism, he might have developed a more readily available supply of dopamine or norepinephrine doing everyday tasks, and perhaps even suffered some rewiring of the hippocampus and frontal cortex.  I salute this man, but he should probably be cleared psychologically over a 5-8 month period
> 
> And that includes CT scans, subconscious relational exercises and interpersonal relations with both criminals and detectives



CT scan of what?

What are you looking for?


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 16, 2015)

18C4V said:


> Big culture shock, for us, he'll have to do re-entry to patrol and probably a supervisor refresher since he's a supervisor.



True...but patrol is a good structured way to get back into doing things, he will for sure have a field training officer (FTO) with him for awhile, probably a good friend, and ease back into doing things.  At the end of the shift, turn your paperwork in and no worries.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 16, 2015)

Jay prospectCCT said:


> I hope he didn't have any neurological rewiring occur during those 5 years.  As a coping mechanism, he might have developed a more readily available supply of dopamine or norepinephrine doing everyday tasks, and perhaps even suffered some rewiring of the hippocampus and frontal cortex.  I salute this man, but he should probably be cleared psychologically over a 5-8 month period
> 
> And that includes CT scans, subconscious relational exercises and interpersonal relations with both criminals and detectives








Kraut783 said:


> True...but patrol is a good structured way to get back into doing things, he will for sure have a field training officer (FTO) with him for awhile, probably a good friend, and ease back into doing things.  At the end of the shift, turn your paperwork in and no worries.



I hope he has a smooth transition.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 16, 2015)

Jay prospectCCT said:


> I hope he didn't have any neurological rewiring occur during those 5 years.  As a coping mechanism, he might have developed a more readily available supply of dopamine or norepinephrine doing everyday tasks, and perhaps even suffered some rewiring of the hippocampus and frontal cortex.  I salute this man, but he should probably be cleared psychologically over a 5-8 month period
> 
> And that includes CT scans, subconscious relational exercises and interpersonal relations with both criminals and detectives



What is your medical background, exactly?  While I'm at it, how long have you served as a law enforcement officer?

What makes you even remotely qualified to make those comments?


----------



## pm410 (Dec 20, 2015)

I've worked narcotics my entire time on the job (minus about a month of patrol) .. I'd be so lost if I was put back into uniform tomorrow haha. My partner has been in it for 17 years straight, I don't think I could go that long.


----------

